# Non-accessible Private Bathroom?



## Mech

2009 IBC w/ 2012 IBC Chapter 11

2010 ICC A117.1

A-2 Restaurant

There are sufficient toilets and lavs to satisfy the IBC and IPC requirements for fixtures and accessible fixtures.

The owner wants to add his own personal bathroom (lav, toilet, shower stall) accessed through his office.  Must this bathroom be accessible?  I told the owner 'yes' (because the code says so).  Are there any exceptions to not require accessibility at all?  Part of me wonders why he cannot have his own non-accessible bathroom if he so desires, other than because that is what the code says.  If he becomes disabled and cannot use the bathroom, then it is his loss.

Thanks


----------



## ICE

That doesn't seem right.  As long as there are compliant restrooms, why can't there be an additional non-compliant restroom


----------



## mtlogcabin

There are some exceptions to all of the requirements

2009 IBC

1109.2 Toilet and bathing facilities

. Each toilet room and bathing room shall be accessible . Where a floor level is not required to be connected by an accessible route , the only toilet rooms or bathing rooms provided within the facility shall not be located on the inaccessible floor. At least one of each type of fixture, element, control or dispenser in each accessible toilet room and bathing room shall be accessible .

Exceptions:

1.	In toilet rooms or bathing rooms accessed only through a private office, not for common or public use and intended for use by a single occupant, any of the following alternatives are allowed:

1.1.	Doors are permitted to swing into the clear floor space, provided the door swing can be reversed to meet the requirements in ICC A117.1;

1.2.	The height requirements for the water closet in ICC A117.1 are not applicable;

1.3.	Grab bars are not required to be installed in a toilet room, provided that reinforcement has been installed in the walls and located so as to permit the installation of such grab bars; and

1.4.	The requirement for height, knee and toe clearance shall not apply to a lavatory.


----------



## Mech

I read 1109.2, but I did not find the answer I was looking for, well, at least not the answer I wanted to find.

The way I interpret this section, there is no exemption from the 60" wide x 56" (or 59") space at the toilet.  A clear floor space is still required at the shower.  The door must meet still meet, or be able to meet, the requirements in A117.1.


----------



## steveray

Like MT said...it is more like adaptable....still need the proper size room, but you get some small breaks...That way when the owner steps in front of a bus and is paralyzed from the waist down, he does not have to rebuild the entire bathroom....


----------



## Mech

> Like MT said...it is more like adaptable....still need the proper size room, but you get some small breaks


That's what I was thinking.

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Francis Vineyard

As a reminder section 103 Compliance Alternatives can be utilized.

Note the exceptions provide a lot leeway with the configeration and placement of the fixtures;

 Doors are permitted to swing into the clear floor space, provided the door swing can be reversed to meet the requirements in ICC A117.1;

1.2. The height requirements for the water closet in ICC A117.1 are not applicable;

1.3. Grab bars are not required to be installed in a toilet room, provided that reinforcement has been installed in the walls and located so as to permit the installation of such grab bars; and

1.4. The requirement for height, knee and toe clearance shall not apply to a lavatory.


----------



## RJJ

Agree with Steveray & MT


----------



## Mech

I gave the owner the news, and needless to say, he wasn't thrilled with the information.  The funny thing is, he owns the adjacent property with a vacant house on it.  He could heat and cool that house year round so he has a shower readily available.  No accessibility requirements on that shower and he could waste a lot of energy at the same time.  Take that ICC!!!  LOL!

His initial man-who-draws-with-pencil did not tell him the accessibility requirements.  So now his current draw-er is going to revisit the bathroom size and layout.


----------



## Mech

In using the following exception



> The requirement for height, knee and toe clearance shall not apply to a lavatory.


is the clear floor space still required for forward approach?


----------



## Francis Vineyard

Mech said:
			
		

> In using the following exceptionis the clear floor space still required for forward approach?


A117.7-2003 Commentary; "The room must be sized so that clear floor space will be available if the lavatory is modified in the future."


----------



## Francis Vineyard

Some very small replacement space saving sinks are available when it's necessary to change out the fixture.


----------



## mark handler

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> Some very small replacement space saving sinks are available when it's necessary to change out the fixture.


Accessible sinks need to comply with IBC Section 1109.3 and  ICC A117.1 Section 606.

Some smaller sinks will not....

Note the knee min. clearances....


----------



## Francis Vineyard

Examples (not an product endorsement); http://www.rensup.com/Small-Square-Sink/14229.htm

http://img1.wfrcdn.com/docresources/966/5/50866.pdf

Thinking outside the box what about pocket doors, bi-fold doors or wall panels when opened provide the clear floor space when needed and having the office door lock for privacy?


----------



## Mech

Just heard from the owner.  Now they are looking at keeping the lav and making their own shower - a floor drain and a shower head with a curtain to contain the water.  Not sure about the toilet.  I am supposed to be getting a sketch within the hour.  I told him there are 3 ft square accessible shower stalls available.  If they eliminate the toilet, there should be plenty of room for a shower and lav without altering the room size.


----------



## mark handler

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> Examples (not an product endorsement); http://www.rensup.com/Small-Square-Sink/14229.htmhttp://img1.wfrcdn.com/docresources/966/5/50866.pdf
> 
> Thinking outside the box what about pocket doors, bi-fold doors or wall panels when opened provide the clear floor space when needed and having the office door lock for privacy?


Does not comply with accessibility


----------



## Francis Vineyard

mark handler said:
			
		

> Does not comply with accessibility


Enlighten us with specifics.


----------



## Francis Vineyard

Here's a similar configuration that was suggested; http://www.alsfrombothsides.org/halfbath.html

locating the toilet towards in the corner with small lavatory would provide the clear floor space.


----------



## Mech

I like that solution.  Definitely not a normal arrangement.


----------



## JPohling

great solution!


----------



## mark handler

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> Enlighten us with specifics.


Don't ignore the figures, your need 17" min. depth of sink,,,,


----------



## Francis Vineyard

mark handler said:
			
		

> Don't ignore the figures, your need 17" min. depth of sink,,,,


Thanks for pointing that out; the corner could work provided a recessed for toe clearance in the wall below the fixture and gains the depth where mounted on a partition wall (adjacent to a corner) or a knee wall which has been done.


----------



## ADAguy

Not quite, too many actions required to open and close doors.

If doors swing out into corridors they allow the room to remain clear at all times with only one door requiring opening to enter and exit from either side.

I don't see any grab bars proposed?


----------



## steveray

You wouldn't need the grab bars....just the blocking....


----------

